# Emily's score by Abel Korzeniowski



## Akarin (Nov 18, 2022)

The score for Emily was just released. It's a masterpiece. 



And if you look at the publisher for the soundtrack, it's Spitfire Audio 😊

(The organ used in the score is the Spitfire one by the way.)


----------



## Markrs (Nov 18, 2022)

Scores by Abel Korzeniowski have been coming up on my recommended playlists and I have been really enjoying them, so will have to give this a listen.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Rich4747 (Nov 18, 2022)

Akarin said:


> The score for Emily was just released. It's a masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really beautiful thx for the post


----------



## blaggins (Nov 18, 2022)

Agreed, glad for the tip! I listened through it twice now, really enjoying it! I guess I should see the movie now too.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 18, 2022)

While we are on the subject... This is my favorite score of his:


----------



## KEM (Nov 18, 2022)

Markrs said:


>




Very excited for this video!! I hope there’s some good in depth info


----------



## Remnant (Nov 19, 2022)

Akarin said:


> While we are on the subject... This is my favorite score of his:



Agree. This is a great one.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


>



Definitely excited to check this out.


----------



## Nico (Nov 21, 2022)

I really enjoy Abel Korzeniowski's scores indeed, and this one is no exception. Every instrument and note seems so carefully chosen and here for a purpose.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 21, 2022)

I discovered him with W.E, which I loved and A single man too is beautiful. This one is good too!


----------

